# Incubator for Crested Gecko Eggs



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

So I'm looking for some kind of incubator to put crested gecko eggs in and was wondering what you use and recommend?


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

M1chelle said:


> So I'm looking for some kind of incubator to put crested gecko eggs in and was wondering what you use and recommend?


I literally use a Braplast tub with substrate in (Same as what’s in the vivs). Used these to incubate all Crestie eggs now for 4 years and it’s easy and simple. I make sure eggs are pushed into the substrate and I slightly cover the top of them with the sphagnum moss in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

elishacoombes9 said:


> I literally use a Braplast tub with substrate in (Same as what’s in the vivs). Used these to incubate all Crestie eggs now for 4 years and it’s easy and simple. I make sure eggs are pushed into the substrate and I slightly cover the top of them with the sphagnum moss in there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those boxes are amazing. Do you use anything to separate the eggs or place them all together?


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

M1chelle said:


> Those boxes are amazing. Do you use anything to separate the eggs or place them all together?


I just lay them in there, not touching though, and I make sure each clutch is together. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

Do you heat them in anyway? Or place them somewhere specific that you know maintains temp. I know humidity is important, but not sure how important temperature is.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

crestie eggs will hatch at 'room temp' but it takes quite a long time. Found a homemade incubator with temp set to 27c was the best option, eggs would hatch in about 55 to 65 days. 

Cricket tubs with vermiculite as substrate


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

Thanks, I have a homemade incubator Set up and waiting for royal python eggs (no luck yet) 🤞 I will have a look to see if I can share the use of that, depending on how the Snakes breeding do of course.


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

M1chelle said:


> Do you heat them in anyway? Or place them somewhere specific that you know maintains temp. I know humidity is important, but not sure how important temperature is.


Room temp is fine. Then they hatch for me in about 2 months after laid. But they’re now in the reptile room so probably around 26 where they are. 
But always 2 months at room temp I’ve had! Used to keep them in the house. Only just recently started putting outside  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

Great I will start with room temp and work from there. I'm just wondering if they will be warm enough in the cooler months, but I have tonnes of room in the airing cupboard so could always use that


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

M1chelle said:


> Great I will start with room temp and work from there. I'm just wondering if they will be warm enough in the cooler months, but I have tonnes of room in the airing cupboard so could always use that


I had them in my room on my dressing table  I wanted to try catch them hatching so I wanted them close and I caught most of them! Probably warmest room in the house here  
Yeah good idea, I can’t wait to see some babies hatching! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

I'd love to do that, but our bedroom is the coldest room at night so that won't be possible for me unless it's the summer months 😁 fingers crossed I will get don't babies this year 🤞


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

M1chelle said:


> I'd love to do that, but our bedroom is the coldest room at night so that won't be possible for me unless it's the summer months  fingers crossed I will get don't babies this year


I’m excited for you  I must say every baby I hatch I feel like a proud parent all over again  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

